# The 4 cornerstones of Systema - part 1



## NYCRonin (Oct 14, 2003)

At the request of my friend Taz - I have re-posted a brief series of articles about the 4 main precepts of Systema. Hope the reader finds some use.


Breathing.
 The first of the 'big 4' in Systema.
As we know, breathing is a necessity for our life. The use of it in Systema has many applications other than just the regular sucking in and out of oxygen. Col. Ryabco and Vladimir Vasiliev (MR and VV respectively) have gone into much detail that ALL of Systema revolves around this simple act. I will try to stay with the physical here - for there is a very deep philosophical crosstie that we might get into later. You might recognize similarities to the Aiki method - maybe differences. Just a primer to share with you.
We train to breath with the full capacity of the lungs - as do most Japanese M.Arts - but there is no deep breathing into the tanden. To us - the 'center' is higher - the solar plexus area - and not 3 inches below the navel. We do not overexetend the breath - inhale and exhale to comfort. We also use the breath to lead movement (ie. the breath starts BEFORE the movement). We also learn to 'separate' the act of breathing from muscular exertion. By example - most are familiar with a 'bench press' I would imagine. Present dogma would state you inhale as weight comes down, exhale as you press. We would vary the breathing - exhale on down - inhale on up. Inhale and exhale on down - in and out on up. Up/down on complete exhale (breath held) - up/down in held inhale.
In otherwords - separation of breathing from movement (PLEASE NOTE: I am well aware that in bench press, maximum pressing force is achieved on exhale -I am not advocating a new method for the press, just using this movement as an example). I often train with the Russian kettlebell - standard 'western' breathing is most often advocated during the movements - VV taught me to 'just breath' normally as the movements are done. The body moving...the body breathing normally regardless of stages of motion. I have found I can train longer by breathing this way.
We do not 'meditate'on the breath (I had been doing Zen meditation on the breath for years when this came along) BUT we will use breathing and muscular tension/relaxation exercises to relieve stress and put us into a more receptive relaxed state for training.

We also have certain breathing patterns to take us through pain and to keep the body calm during the adrenal kick-in of actual fighting. We also, if injured, will envision the breath as entering the body through the injured bodypart - to alleviate pain and to aid in healing. (My personal experience here is that such breathing was a great aid in my recovery from a serious burn I recieved about 3 years ago).

I often end my seminars by doing a breathing/muscular tension exercise as mentioned above. The purpose is to remind us that we must breath - keep breathing - no matter what else comes. Pain, injury - ever catastophic trauma - you MUST focus on this simple act...go into it. Feel it. BE it. It might be the only thing that is left of 'you'. Breath - for as long as you can breath - then there is a chance you will survive.
There is more on the subject - this is just a start.
Perhaps someone else would like to add to this commentary - I have to leave my computer for now.


----------

